# [V] TombRaider und Bioshock Infinite Steamkey



## Fraggerick (17. März 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,


aus der Never Settle Aktion von ATI habe ich zwei Keys über. Zum einen Tomb Raider (Auch wenn ich die liebe Lara gerne mal wieder spielen würde, glaube ich nicht das es mein Zeitbudget zulässt...) und zum anderen Bioshock Infinite (sorry, nie von gehört...)

Für Tomb Raider stelle ich mir 25€ vor.
Für Bioshock Infinite schlag ich mal 35€ vor, das ist ja noch nicht mal draußen. (Wo wir beim Problem wären: Ich habe den Key noch nicht, AMD sagt das ich den vorraussichtlich am 26. bekommen werde...)

Falls ihr andere Preisvorstellungen habt könnt ihr mir die gerne per PN mitteilen. Bezahlung bitte per Vorkasse und Überweisung, näheres dann per PN.

LG,
Fragg


----------



## Fraggerick (21. März 2013)

Lara hat einen neuen Herren, Bioshock ist noch zu haben.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. März 2013)

So, amd hat mir jetzt den Key gemailt. Auf Grund der regen Nachfrage (*hust*) sinkt der Preis auf 30€


----------



## Evil77 (26. März 2013)

25 Euros? Paypal möglich?


----------



## Fraggerick (27. März 2013)

26€ und Überweisung+vorkasse.


----------



## Fraggerick (30. März 2013)

alles weg, kann zu.


----------

